# Fraps sound problem



## Chrisway (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi,
I'm using FRAPS to record from games, such as cs:source, but there is no sound in my videos.
I have ticked the record sound box
I have set fraps to detect best sound input - the sound device is Realtek HD rear audio input, the sound input is stereo mix.
I have checked the volume for stereo mix - it is ok
I get sound whilst playing games, just not in the video
my sound card is an Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller
I have tried updating the drivers for my sound card, but can't seem to find newer drivers anywhere
I have sent fraps an email about this problem a week ago, but have not had a reply.
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chrisway (Apr 25, 2006)

don't worry i fixed the problem - i found some new drivers :grin:


----------



## Indemnity83 (May 9, 2006)

Any chance you could post a link to the driver you used?


----------

